# Moving the horse without exactly 30 days notice?



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Stakie said:


> In my contract I am suppose to give 30 days notice before moving my horse. However I want my horse out ASAP because he was moved into a field with no shelter. (Which is not what we agreed on) This is my horse and I don't want him mistreated or anything of the sort because the owner of the boarding facility does not like me.
> 
> What legal actions can be taken if I move my horse without exactly 30 days notice?


If the 30 days notice is part of your contract, I imagine that the barn owner can take you to small claims court. Generally, that ends up being a toss up with however the judge's take on the situation is. You could end up paying an extra month, prorated time...or nothing at all. And that's assuming the barn owner is willing to undertake the pain in the butt of filing against you (which does entail a small fee and their wasted time) and actually going to court....
Maybe someone else knows more about this situation specifically...I've been in civil court a few times, but I'm no lawyer. xD


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I'de rather just pay the board honestly. I just want my horse out of there. It's my horse and I just want him in the right conditions. I have just never had to do something like this before so I am not sure what entails.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

30 days usually means you have to pay another 30 days. Not that your horse has to remain there. Pay next months board and pull your horse out now. Everyone wins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Alrighty, thank you. Makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Ya the 30 days only means that if you want to move before then, you have to pay the next months board, but if you give the 30 days, you don't have to pay the next months board as long as you are there for those 30 days. I was told with my mare at the last place she was at, that if I wanted to move her sooner I could, but I just had to pay the board, otherwise I could wait 30 days, and not pay the extra board. Not sure what would happen if you just moved your horse, but I would honestly just pay the month if you have the money and are able, and move as soon as you find another place. No sense in staying there if you don't have to.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I've moved out of places without giving 30 days notice. I figure if they weren't taking care of my horse in the agreed upon manner they had already broken any contract. Plus, some places will make your life miserable that last 30 days.
I wouldn't leave my kid in a bad daycare & I feel the same way about my horses.
Very few people will take you to court, it isn't free. 
I have a boarding contract but I don't require any leave notice. If someone wants to leave they are free to do so without stress.


----------



## lynn3765 (Dec 14, 2011)

If the agreement was that the horse was to be provided shelter when boarded or turned out outside and the horse was moved to a no shelter paddock, it would be a breach of contract. In that case the 30-day notice technically would be voided if the barn owner does not or refuses to compy with the original agreement. Was the agreement of shelter in writing?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep if the contract says shelter, and the horse has no shelter the BO broke the contract. I'd would have had them fix it that day or I would have moved that day right after I took a video of the area with my cell phone for proof. Then pay a prorated amount up to the day shelter was no longer provided. If they wanted any more I'd tell em to take me to court. SOunds like they heard like you are moving and want you to move anyways.
Under common law not complaining or saying NO means you agree to the new terms., so if the contract says shelter, and no shelter is provided and you go a period of time, pay another months bill, a court in VA will say you agreed with the new terms. Yeh sounds screwey,,,, I just went through contracting training for the state, thats pretty much what instructor said.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Stakie said:


> I'de rather just pay the board honestly. I just want my horse out of there. It's my horse and I just want him in the right conditions. I have just never had to do something like this before so I am not sure what entails.


Have you taken the time to talk to the BO and find out what the situation is?


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I am over the old boarding facility. Ziggy has been moved and he is SO much happier. We liked this facility SO much that we got another horse. Which is now practically Ziggy's wife. I am just happy I don't have to deal with ANY BS at all. The boarders are nice. The owner is nice. The BO is nice. I have no problems what so ever.


P.S We think they weren't feeding Ziggy the last couple days he was there because he lost a lot of weight. They said he wasn't eating but I know that is bull because he started to get aggressive when we gave him food for the first couple times. Anyway, now he eats and is gaining a lot of weight back.


----------

